

Ask HN: Need tips from startup founders about discussing employee salary/options - markhall

Hello everyone, I'm working on a great blog post about how startup founders and CEO can better discuss salary and stock options when hiring their first employees. Do you have 1 or 2 tips that founders should know when discussing salary and equity with newly hired employees? Thanks in advance for your help!
======
staunch
Be prepared to disclose what percentage of the company they would have, rather
than simply the _number_ of shares.

~~~
markhall
Thanks staunch!

------
abbasmehdi
If you're asking how much, then this has some good info:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/equity.html>

~~~
markhall
Thanks abbasmehdi!

